# Can someone recommend the best fuel line.



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

rjake4618 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my fuel lines throughout the boat. Can someone recommend the best fuel line to buy. I have a 2003 Hells Bay Professional. If you can give me a link. Thanks


I have no idea what the best is, but I just ordered this:
http://www.amazon.com/Sierra-116-36...368-0385+)+3/8"+Low+Permeation+Fuel+Feed+Hose

It's a1-15. I hope it lasts.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bryan_G said:


> I have no idea what the best is, but I just ordered this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sierra-116-368-0385-Permeation-Fuel-Feed/dp/B002FPAASK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453868647&sr=8-1&keywords=Sierra+(116-368-0385+)+3/8"+Low+Permeation+Fuel+Feed+Hose
> 
> It's a1-15. I hope it lasts.



Thanks for the information.

For some reason I could not find it on Amazon.

It looks like what I'm looking for. Thanks again.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm no expert but just did the same research and think your boat fuel line may need to be ultra-violet light protected hose because its above deck, west marine sells a grey hose designed for use above deck and its uv rated.
check out
http://www.westmarine.com/buy/shiel...ado-4000-low-permeation-fuel-line--P014383756

hope this helps,


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Call HB directly and speak to Paul Payne.. They have the right fuel line in stock and will ship it to you cheaper than you can buy it at West Marine..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ive tried everything and all of it doesnt last long either from uv exposure or the inside layers/ lining seperating.
-my buddy went with fuel injection/ high pressure line and good to go.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am so disgusted with the expensive connectors that go bad in 3 months 

I find myself hooking direct to the fuel filter inside the cowl ...

I just go to mahoneys and buy what they have in the way of line 

even running ethanol free it just does NOT last ... 

But inside the cowl I use Tygon ...


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Hose is usually a part of every spring maintenance for me.


----------

